# Puppy frequent urination?



## Hoggan12M (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey guys I'm a new GSD, in fact I'm a new dog owner period. Ive had them growing up but I'm a young 23 year old guy and i finally have my dream dog! I have a quick question; How often should my puppy be urinating? I have a Male 6 week old GSD purebred, and he seems to urinate every 20 minutes but it is in very small increments and dark yellow in color sometimes almost orange. He urinates what i deem to be "normal" (as in normal amount normal color) when I let him out. He licks his genitals occasionally with no signs of discomfort. Is it normal for me to let him out he urinates then comes inside and has a short dark colored accident on my carpet? Im in the Army and the Vet on post is closed on Sunday or I would take him in. originally from Las Vegas I'm not used to anything closing so this new to me and there is no were else to take him. thanks for your help! I searched the forums first and couldn't find anything that seemed to be relevant.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I can't answer any of your questions but welcome to the forums and congrats on your puppy  He ia a handsome little guy.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I swear puppies have bladders the size of a pea. Mine pee'ed literally every 15 minutes or so. Six weeks old is really too young to be going home with you anyway, so he's going to need to pee even more frequently than mine did at 8 weeks old. I wouldn't rush him to the vet today, but since you just got him he should see the vet within the next couple of days anyway for a new-puppy exam, worming, vaccination, etc. You could bring it up then.


----------



## Hoggan12M (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you I appreciate your welcome! I'm worried about my little buddy! So hopefully he will be ok until I can get him in tomorrow.


----------



## Hoggan12M (Apr 12, 2012)

I took him to the Vet the day after I got him for his shots, worming, heart worm meds, and well being check. I have never been a procrastinator lol! she said that he was fine and didn't see anything wrong with him but at that time I had not been paying to much attention to all the little subtle things about him so it was never brought up.


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

*not expert*

I have a female gsp and she less a lot the first few weeks I think they just can't hold it as well. We also had such a hard time potty training then too,because she just would go so often. Now that she is 12 weeks it is so much easier and less accidents because she can hold it all night long too. Good luck on your puppy.I am sure also with it being a boy puppy it miles to private a lot.. My 11path old boy puppy-non gsp could per every tree or fire hydrant he is so funny.


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

*not expert*

I have a female gsp and she less a lot the first few weeks I think they just can't hold it as well. We also had such a hard time potty training then too,because she just would go so often. Now that she is 12 weeks it is so much easier and less accidents because she can hold it all night long too. Good luck on your puppy.I am sure also with it being a boy puppy it miles to private a lot.. My 11 month old boy puppy-non gsp could per every tree or fire hydrant he is so funny.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Hoggan12M said:


> dark yellow in color sometimes almost orange. He urinates what i deem to be "normal" (as in normal amount normal color) when I let him out.
> 
> View attachment 16590




Correct me if I'm wrong on this, but almost orange is not normal, I would think that if its that dark, he needs more water??? I know you don't want to hear the more water part, because more water means more outside


----------



## Hoggan12M (Apr 12, 2012)

LOL thanks for the info! But what about the color? is your GSP urine almost orange in color? thats the part that worries me. I also tried to have him drink a little more water to lighten the color because he has not been drinking a lot ( that I have noticed) in addition i put a scoop of nonfat plain greek yogurt in his food to soften it and help with bone development and vitamins per his Vets orders (lol this pup eats better than me) but maybe it is he has to much protein? i know when I'm pounding my protein drinks and vitamins sometimes i get a little darker in urine color so maybe same is true for him? ( sorry if thats TMI)


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Are you giving him supplemental vitamins, or just the Greek yogurt? Vitamin supplements can change the urine to orange.


----------



## Hoggan12M (Apr 12, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong on this, but almost orange is not normal, I would think that if its that dark, he needs more water??? I know you don't want to hear the more water part, because more water means more outside


 No I love taking him outside that just means I get to wake him up and play with him more lol He's a young pup so he sleeps a lot and I like to take that time to try to get him to learn his name and work on training him to do small things. but i have tried more water didn't seem to help so I guess ill be taking him in tomorrow. Thanks! my main concern was the color.


----------



## Hoggan12M (Apr 12, 2012)

No just the Greek yogurt. Should he be on vitamins of some sort? I want him to be as healthy as me so when he gets bigger he can be my running partner.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Hoggan12M said:


> No just the Greek yogurt. Should he be on vitamins of some sort? I want him to be as healthy as me so when he gets bigger he can be my running partner.


No, if he's on a good quality large breed puppy or all life stages food he won't need supplemental vitamins. Greek yogurt isn't bad but beware giving him too much calcium. This can cause the long bones to grow too fast, leading to orthopedic problems down the road.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Hoggan12M said:


> LOL thanks for the info! But what about the color? is your GSP urine almost orange in color? thats the part that worries me. I also tried to have him drink a little more water to lighten the color because he has not been drinking a lot ( that I have noticed) in addition i put a scoop of nonfat plain greek yogurt in his food to soften it and help with bone development and vitamins per his Vets orders (lol this pup eats better than me) but maybe it is he has to much protein? i know when I'm pounding my protein drinks and vitamins sometimes i get a little darker in urine color so maybe same is true for him? ( sorry if thats TMI)


My GSD was not easy to potty train and when she had accidents at 12 weeks, it was more like a river and light yellow to clear, when it was clear I got the bright idea that maybe she was getting too much water On that note, she is now 7 months and I still limit her intake of water because when she has to go she has to go and I have about 6 seconds to get her out


----------



## Hoggan12M (Apr 12, 2012)

Emoore said:


> No, if he's on a good quality large breed puppy or all life stages food he won't need supplemental vitamins. Greek yogurt isn't bad but beware giving him too much calcium. This can cause the long bones to grow too fast, leading to orthopedic problems down the road.


 WOW i had no idea! I guess I will have to only put it in one of his feedings a day. I have been giving him one teaspoon 3 times a day with 1/4 cup of his iiams smart puppy chow. Do you think 3 teaspoons is to much?


----------



## Hoggan12M (Apr 12, 2012)

llombardo said:


> My GSD was not easy to potty train and when she had accidents at 12 weeks, it was more like a river and light yellow to clear, when it was clear I got the bright idea that maybe she was getting too much water On that note, she is now 7 months and I still limit her intake of water because when she has to go she has to go and I have about 6 seconds to get her out


HA thank god my wife is a stay at home mommy to deal with his potty needs. when I get home from work he is my responsibility. Thank god my schedule is day on day off or my Wife would not have let me get a pup. she has our two daughters to look after.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Hoggan12M said:


> WOW i had no idea! I guess I will have to only put it in one of his feedings a day. I have been giving him one teaspoon 3 times a day with 1/4 cup of his iiams smart puppy chow. Do you think 3 teaspoons is to much?


A teaspoon 3 times a day won't hurt. I was worried you were giving him cups of the stuff. I would start researching dog food; though. Iams really isn't the best.


----------



## Hoggan12M (Apr 12, 2012)

Emoore said:


> A teaspoon 3 times a day won't hurt. I was worried you were giving him cups of the stuff. I would start researching dog food; though. Iams really isn't the best.


Really? dang its like the most expensive stuff they have on post and at Walmart. How is Science Diet? The dang packaging and everything it claims to do is impressive I've been fooled lol.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Hoggan12M said:


> Really? dang its like the most expensive stuff they have on post and at Walmart. How is Science Diet? The **** packaging and everything it claims to do is impressive I've been fooled lol.


Really, the stuff you buy at Wal-Mart and the grocery store is all crap lol. . . do you have access to a pet store or feed store?


----------



## Hoggan12M (Apr 12, 2012)

The only pet store I believe is a Petsmart about 30 miles out. Ill make the trip gladly if they carry what you recommend?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Hoggan12M said:


> The only pet store I believe is a Petsmart about 30 miles out. Ill make the trip gladly if they carry what you recommend?


Innova Large Breed Puppy, Wellness Large Breed Puppy, and Solid Gold Wolf Cub are good. Make sure you switch his food slowly (over the course of a week or two) so he doesn't get an upset stomach.


----------

